

A day in the front page of Hacker News. Fresh Data. - orangethirty
http://orangethirty.blogspot.com/2012/08/a-day-in-front-page-of-hacker-news.html

======
orangethirty
I know a lot of the members here look for the latest data regarding HN. Here
is most of what I have. If you dont see something that you would like to know
just ask for it. If I have it I'll share it.

